# Search problems and old threads



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Whats up with the search facility? It's driving me mental since I know threads about such and such a topic existed but they don't come up when I search for them. Plus it means noobies have to start a new thread when the info is definitely there if only they could find it via a search.

And some threads contain links to previous threads which are no longer existant. What's that all about? (eg. waks link on this thread http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... ght=parrot)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

As unfortunately nobody seems to look here (having posted something months ago) I was very cheeky and posted something on the main forum:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=68006

I know Jae has tried to fix it and tried again last night but it doesn't seem to have worked.

Perhaps if Jae posted the details of the problem someone might come up with an idea for a fix?


----------

